# Darker shell



## DesertTortoiseLove (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a desert tortoise that has been living inside with the proper lighting same as my other 3 I used to keep indoors which are now outside for over a year now. Well my newest one is 10x darker then the others. Just wandering why it would be different? Is it just different pigmentation from their mom's?


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2016)

The sun does tend to lighten them over time, but there could also be a genetic component. There are different "types" of DTs, as far as how they appear.

They have also divided them into two species now, with a third recently named species from down in Mexico.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2016)

Can we see pictures of them?


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Please post pictures asap.


----------



## DesertTortoiseLove (Apr 8, 2016)

I have them in this tank just to carry them from the bathroom after a bath soak to there housing so don't be alarmed haha.


----------



## DesertTortoiseLove (Apr 8, 2016)

And sorry everyone I wasn't able to respond quickly. Please let me know what you guys think? I don't remember my other 3 every getting this dark, then again my other 3 have been outside so maybe they got lighter


----------



## DesertTortoiseLove (Apr 8, 2016)

Also this one is growing way faster then my other 3?


----------



## bryson white (Apr 8, 2016)

My CA desert tortoise Ned has a darker shell and he acts just fine i have noticed that with him being outside since he was a baby its gotten brighter. hope this helps.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 8, 2016)

I am fascinated by the different colors. I think I read once that the darker ones are from areas that are of higher altitude and colder, to be able to stay warmer. It would nice to some day test our CDTs and know exactly from whence they originated in the southwest. The shapes too with all our desert tortoises, some boxy, some round, some rather pear shaped. Who? What? Where? Inquiring minds just wanna know, you know?


----------



## DesertTortoiseLove (Apr 9, 2016)

I know it would be amazing if we knew everything about our tortoises


----------

